# Bagel Sandwich



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

I love bagel's but get tired of them covered in only cream cheese so I started trying different things in them and this is one of the keepers
take 4 bagels and split them and toast.  Spread with 4 oz of young Chevre on each side of the bagel Add a few drops of Tobasco or other hot sauce. Season with salt and fresh cracked pepper, top with your favorite sprouts I like onion if I can find them but any will do you will need about 2 cups. Cut you sandwich in half and enjoy. These can be wrapped tightly for lunches,picnic, and luncheons
kadesma


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sound great Kades  I usually eat mine with ripe camembert and whole preserved figs.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Sound great Kades  I usually eat mine with ripe camembert and whole preserved figs.


Snip, that sounds so good. Will be on my list of things to try. Thank you
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Snip, that sounds so good. Will be on my list of things to try. Thank you
> kades



And thank you  I'll definitely be trying your idea!
P.S I use whole ripe preserved figs not green and baking or melting the camembert makes it extra yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> And thank you  I'll definitely be trying your idea!
> P.S I use whole ripe preserved figs not green and baking or melting the camembert makes it extra yummy!


I'll remember that. Can't wait to give this a try.
kades


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 14, 2011)

Kadesma, this is very simple but also very tasty.  My mother put me on to it many years ago.  Just spread your toasted bagle with cream cheese and chopped toasted walnuts.  It's amazing the difference those toasted walnuts makes to a bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## chopper (Jul 14, 2011)

We make turkey bagels when we go hiking. It can go in the back pack, and it doesn't get smashed the way a sandwich with bread does. Just pack them next to a frozen juice box and you are all set!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 15, 2011)

Chopped chicken liver is my fav.
Hard boil some eggs, shell and cool, fry the livers in oil and let them cool, chop a load of spring onions. blitz the liver and eggs add some schmaltz to bind if you dont have schmaltz add some warm butter then mix in the onions season and spread on the bagel then top with slices of sweet and sour gherkins.
Chopped pickled herring is my next fav just blitz the herring with a touch of sugar and add the chopped spring onions.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Chopped chicken liver is my fav.
> Hard boil some eggs, shell and cool, fry the livers in oil and let them cool, chop a load of spring onions. blitz the liver and eggs add some schmaltz to bind if you dont have schmaltz add some warm butter then mix in the onions season and spread on the bagel then top with slices of sweet and sour gherkins.
> Chopped pickled herring is my next fav just blitz the herring with a touch of sugar and add the chopped spring onions.



You seem to like your liver  I've added a SA favourite recipe (my version) just for you! Maybe you'll like this! Skilpadtjies.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip I do love offal.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Snip I do love offal.



I do too  My daughter and I always eat it on our own since my husband and son don't like it.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I do too  My daughter and I always eat it on our own since my husband and son don't like it.


And just what is it? I try many things for the sake of taste so give with what it is so I can give it a try.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Kadesma, this is very simple but also very tasty.  My mother put me on to it many years ago.  Just spread your toasted bagle with cream cheese and chopped toasted walnuts.  It's amazing the difference those toasted walnuts makes to a bagel with cream cheese.


Thank you for the idea. I enjoy a toasted bagel and you recipe is simple and sounds terrific. Thank you I'll try it very soon.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

kadesma said:


> And just what is it? I try many things for the sake of taste so give with what it is so I can give it a try.
> kades



I've posted a recipe for the skilpadtjies (lambs liver in caul fat if you want to try


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 15, 2011)

I like bagels toasted and spread with a little mascarpone and then sprinkled with a little cinnamon sugar. I also like to mix mustard and cream cheese together, spread on one half of the bagel and layer on sliced onion, roast beef and sliced tomato.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cream cheese and youngberry jam or sliced radishes with mayo, salt and cracked black pepper or tuna mixed with creamstyle sweetcorn and mayo.......


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 25, 2011)

I love using bagels in place of bread for sandwiches and burgers. My all-time favorite will always be a toasted and buttered bagel, poached egg, and some ham and cheese - breakfast of champions!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:
			
		

> I love using bagels in place of bread for sandwiches and burgers. My all-time favorite will always be a toasted and buttered bagel, poached egg, and some ham and cheese - breakfast of champions!



Oh, your favorite sounds good!


----------

